# Reality of fighting



## Jake104 (Aug 15, 2011)

Having had been through similar situations myself. I'd like to know how you would deal with this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympLPvKvx_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Or maybe this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVK2Oes4mNE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Jake


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 15, 2011)

My answer: 

 1, Roll deep( translation) travel with many friends who will have your back when the **** goes down. 

2, Know that in some situations you can't talk your way out of  it

 3, Fights are never fair.

 4, Stay home.

Jake


----------



## yak sao (Aug 15, 2011)

Stay out of Miami


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol socal was equally bad if not worse.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 16, 2011)

With the first one we can't see what led up to that point , unless it was an ambush situation the mistakes would have been made in the vital first few seconds.

They may also have been drug and alcohol affected , which is going to impair your reflexes and judgement , so if your going out take it easy on the consciousness altering substances and have your wits about you .

Always assume the attacker is going to have a weapon and accomplices , and don't over engage , there are penalties for over engagement , maximum of three hits and then move onto the next person.

I will disregard why it went to the ground that is another discussion in itself , but the guy underneath spent too long engaged with the opponent.  He had several opportunities where he could have sweeped the man on top or even have got his feet into his hips and kicked him off and quickly regained his feet ready to face the other guys friend Mr Headstomper.

Its a classic example of spending too long on the ground and forgetting that the person probably has accomplices , you want to be up on your feet and mobile and positioning yourself so that every potential accomplice is in view.
People have to train to escape a ground position asap , preferably do some damage as they are getting up then scan around for potential attackers.

The second video several mistakes were made in my opinion , the mans arms were down and splayed in a typically stupid macho display , they're not going to help you down there sunshine .

Get your hands up into a fence configuration to establish some distance and a barrier to the opponent , where at least you have a chance of reacting to any movement.

As he was doing this he should have manouvered himself into position so that all the potential attackers were in his front sector of vision , then as Mr Cheap shot from the side came in he might have been able to apply something like a low side kick to take care of him.

The tendency in these type of situations is for tunnel vision , which is a natural reaction when the adrenaline is pumping , but it is one which will get you killed.

So specialised multiple attack drills must be practiced in order to perfect positioning and develop a habit of moving the head and scanning the environment to counter the phenomenon of tunnel vision.
It wouldn't be a bad idea to get some ground fighting knowledge either  .
Ground fighting with the emphasis on striking and escaping and getting  to your feet as soon as possible.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Video 1:
The defender was being an idiot and trying to do fancy stuff with his legs. He got what he deserved.

Video 2:
Complete lack of situational awareness. A Good Practitioner of MA would have positioned himself slightly diagonally rather than advancing, so as to maintain good peripheral vision, and so he has room to work with.

How would i respond?

Video 1: Hammerfists to the Rib Cage. Yes, its possible, and its the fault of the person on top for making it possible. If worst came to worst, an Inward Knife Hand Strike would work nicely.

Video 2: Sidestep around my Quarry, and the hands are fine, as no engagement had occured as of yet.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

How about personal space? When someone enters your space you really should hit them. That was one of many mistakes in video 2. Problem is most people are always looking for a way out. Maybe they are afraid. Maybe they think they might intimidate the other guy into submission. What most people don't realize, is for the attacker the fight is already in progress. He's just waiting for the right time to launch his attack and catch you by surprise

I had a friend that would catch a lot of people by surprise. If there was a confrontation he would pick out the loudest guy causing the problem. He would act as if he was defusing the situation by putting his arm around the guy and he'd  say something like " it's cool, we don't want to fight, can't we all get along" . Then boom, lights out.

Jake


----------



## seasoned (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't consider any of this self defense. By the time it gets to this, you were in the wrong place at the wrong time........


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> How about personal space? When someone enters your space you really should hit them. That was one of many mistakes in video 2. Problem is most people are always looking for a way out. Maybe they are afraid. Maybe they think they might intimidate the other guy into submission. What most people don't realize, is for the attacker the fight is already in progress. He's just waiting for the right time to launch his attack and catch you by surprise
> 
> I had a friend that would catch a lot of people by surprise. If there was a confrontation he would pick out the loudest guy causing the problem. He would act as if he was defusing the situation by putting his arm around the guy and he'd  say something like " it's cool, we don't want to fight, can't we all get along" . Then boom, lights out.
> 
> Jake


And then you would be charged with assault, and his friend would have hit you in the back of the head, as oppose to the front.
And touching him would anger him, not calm him down.

For that matter, your friend is technically causing these fights, not preventing them. And you dont need to find a way out. Running wont work unless you see a clear opening. But Fighting is based on you actually doing something. It is easier to Engage someone after they have Engaged you. These videos depict people being stupid, and not Defending Themselves.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

No the videos depict what happens in real fighting. You don't have a big John mcarthy to keep you safe. Video 1 guy was working on a submission till failed head stomp. Video 2  guy gets sucker puched out of the blue. Moral of the story it doesn't really matter how good you are  if you are at the wrong place at the wrong time like previously said.

  So you think I  would stay in one place after I hit the guy so he could hit me in the back of the head? You obvisously dont fight outside your gym ring etc...Have you even been in situations like this yourself?  I have many times. I have been jumped by 6 guys kicking me while I was on the ground. Just like videos it started off one on one. Assault charges lol. I bet that was on there mind while they were kicking my ***. Maybe Austrailia  Is safe place? Maybe your talking out ur ***? Jake


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been charged with a few things  before jail doesnt scare me. Grow a pair


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> No the videos depict what happens in real fighting. You don't have a big John mcarthy to keep you safe. Video 1 guy was working on a submission till failed head stomp. Video 2  guy gets sucker puched out of the blue. Moral of the story it doesn't really matter how good you are  if you are at the wrong place at the wrong time like previously said.
> 
> So you think I  would stay in one place after I hit the guy so he could hit me in the back of the head? You obvisously dont fight outside your gym ring etc...Have you even been in situations like this yourself?  I have many times. I have been jumped by 6 guys kicking me while I was on the ground. Just like videos it started off one on one. Assault charges lol. I bet that was on there mind while they were kicking my ***. Maybe Austrailia  Is safe place? Maybe your talking out ur ***? Jake


Jail? Scare you? lmao. Someones missing the point.

If thats Real Fighting, then the dozens of Barfights and Brawls ive seen must just be pretend, because not one of them went like either of those videos. Those are videos of A: A person wrestling miserably; And B: Someone standing there and staring at someone whilst he gets head hit?

You dont try and Submit people in fights. You dont stand around paying no attention if your in a heated arguement. If you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, Submissions and staring at people wont help.

And it isnt a matter of staying in one place. Its a matter of "The guy was already right there". Australia isnt a safe place. And since you clearly dont want to hear anything but what youve convinced yourself of, i shall end with;

Nice to see your Experiences have taught you No Respect, and im sure you shall enjoy making Threads to Discuss you being Right about things, whilst Criticising any Contrary Idealogies.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sorry your the authority on fighting cause you WItnessed bar fights lol..Wait is this fanastytalk.com. Difference is I'm not pretending to fight. I fight.  The fights in the videos arent great fights they are unfair fights . You are missing the point! Fights aren't  fair where I come from.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> I'm sorry your the authority on fighting cause you WItnessed bar fights. Wait is this fanastytalk.com. Difference is I'm not pretending to fight. I fight.  They fights in the videos are great fights they are unfair fights . You are missing the point! Fights are fair where I come from.


Im sorry your not the authority on fights either, because youve been in a few hostile encounters, and suddenly became a Guru on the topic. Tis reminiscent of many MMA Practitioners. Be retrospective, would you.
But i guess its a Fantasy, when people are put in ICUs over nothing more than petty squabbles.

My main point is, that in Video 1: He handles the situation Miserably. In Video 2: He handles the situation Miserably.
Now, assuming the topic is Fairness of fights now; So be it.

Fights are Dirty, and the only Rule should be Awareness. Awareness of Weapons, Numbers, and Positioning. Anything else is a means to an ultimate end.
You seem to be assuming that i know nothing of which i speak - When making that statement is also narrowing the window for the definition of Fighting, especially on the Street. If Fights are Fair where you come from, so be it. People still get as badly hurt.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Video 1:
> The defender was being an idiot and trying to do fancy stuff with his legs. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Video 2:
> ...



The first video lacks context, so I don't know how they got there.  It does demonstrate one of the weaknesses of over-reliance on MMA/BJJ style ground fighting in the street.  (I'm not saying that this couldn't have been overcome or that BJJ/MMA automatically fails when it's the real deal.)  I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn, though, that the situation started in a Monkey Dance.

The second is a classic Monkey Dance -- interrupted by an outsider.  My suspicion is that the guy on the receiving end of the sucker punch didn't realize that he was involved in a Group Monkey Dance.  (Of course, the guy who jumped him may also simply have been much more predatory in nature and seizing an opportunity.)  But because he was caught up in a Monkey Dance, he wasn't thinking and he very likely wouldn't have been able to see past that dynamic.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fights arent fair where I come from. Typo. 

Videos were to show people what really happens on the street. I'm no guru your just tring to spin it cause I called you out for critizing the fighters in the video. I could careless how the fighters technique was. Point was fights are dangerous and people should know what to expect. But what happened is I think it scared you because you are so lock into your techniques. It should be scary. It's real!


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Fights arent fair where I come from. Typo. Videos were to show people what really happens on the street. I'm no guru your just tring to spin it cause I called you out for critizing the fighters in the video. I could careless how the fighters technique was. Point was fights are dangerous and people should know what to expect. But what happened is I think it scared you because you are so lock into your techniques. It should be scary. It's real!


Im trying to spin something, because i took what you said the way you said it? Amazing. And you're trying to say that i dont know what im talking about because im not outright agreeing with you. You called me out for stating Facts.
Fighter 1 was Wrestling Poorly.
Fighter 2 didnt even Fight because he was too focused on Play-Acting Tough Guy.

I never said anything about Techniques, or the need for them. Techniques refer to Methods. A wild hook is a Technique.
Did i say Fighting WASNT Scary?

This more likes you trying to find reasons why im so wrong about everything, just because it doesnt comply with what youre trying to say.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Again dude I don't care about how the fights were fought. Damn it's like arguing with my wife. I'll do what I do with her." Your right honey I'm wrong". You satisfied?


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 16, 2011)

In the second video the "victim" took 4 steps towards his "main attraction". He clearly placed the 3rd threat onto his left blindside and more than likely did the same with the guy who came in on his right. He didn't just let himself get surrounded he actually walked into it. This isn't a real fight, it's one moron walking straight into the middle of a group while mouthing off.....I mean really, what did he expect?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Again dude I don't care about how the fights were fought. Damn it's like arguing with my wife. I'll do what I do with her." Your right honey I'm wrong". You satisfied?


Then what makes me so wrong here? If my statements about the Fights are correct, then me saying that Fighting is Dirty and that Awareness should be the only Rule is pretty much what you're saying.

So would you kindly either clarify what you take issue to, or perhaps re-read some former Posts?



Stealthy said:


> In the second video the "victim" took 4 steps  towards his "main attraction". He clearly placed the 3rd threat onto his  left blindside and more than likely did the same with the guy who came  in on his right. He didn't just let himself get surrounded he actually  walked into it. This isn't a real fight, it's one moron walking straight  into the middle of a group while mouthing off.....I mean really, what  did he expect?


Precisely.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

What was I sayn again? Comply with what? Your tactics don't work with me buddy. I wasn't saying anything . Vids were put on to show reality. Reality is watch out cause someone else just might jump in. Can you comprehend this? Cause it doesn't seem like you can .


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did I say you were wrong. You attacked me with all your assault this and that you would of got hit in the head bla bla bla.  So really you accused me of what you did. YouVe been reading Karl Marx lately?. "Accuse others of what you are"


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> What was I sayn again? Comply with what? Your tactics don't work with me buddy. I wasn't saying anything . Vids were put on to show reality. Reality is watch out cause someone else just might jump in. Can you comprehend this? Cause it doesn't seem like you can .


Now were back to these Videos. Im not using any Tactics here - But you seem to be convinced im unable to comprehend a word you're saying.

Id repeat myself about the numerous flaws of both videos, but i doubt youd listen.
Also, i did not use the word Comply, at any point. 

And what part of "Fights are Dirty, and the only Rule should be Awareness. *Awareness* of Weapons, *Numbers*, and Positioning" did you not read earlier? I already said that, and you went right over it. Or did you think i meant the Math equation you were doing earlier today?



Jake104 said:


> Did I say you were wrong. You attacked me with  all your assault this and that you would of got hit in the head bla bla  bla.  So really you accused me of what you did. You been reading Karl  Marx lately?. "Accuse others of what you are"



I did not assault you. All i EVER said about being hit in the head was that the Second Guy, even if he attacked the guy first, would still have had to deal with the one to his side. And assuming he beat the first guy right away, he would then need to turn to the other one. So say he performed a circular motion to put himself in that position - Thats a whole other discussion.

I never once attacked you.

But yet, youve pretty much shovelled insults onto me.
And about the only criticism ive made is regarding a slight lack of Respect on your part.

And i said you missed the point about "Going to Jail". 
Did i say, "Oh no, you might be charged with something!" No, i said that legally, you would be at fault.
Before that, you accused me of "Talking out my ***".
Then you said "I'm sorry your the authority on fighting cause you WItnessed bar fights  lol..Wait is this fanastytalk.com. Difference is I'm not pretending to  fight. I fight.  The fights in the videos arent great fights they are  unfair fights . You are missing the point! Fights aren't  fair where I  come from."

To which i said;
"Im sorry your not the authority on fights either, because youve been in a  few hostile encounters, and suddenly became a Guru on the topic. Tis  reminiscent of many MMA Practitioners. Be retrospective, would you.
But i guess its a Fantasy, when people are put in ICUs over nothing more than petty squabbles.

My main point is, that in Video 1: He handles the situation Miserably. In Video 2: He handles the situation Miserably.
Now, assuming the topic is Fairness of fights now; So be it.

Fights are Dirty, and the only Rule should be Awareness. Awareness of  Weapons, Numbers, and Positioning. Anything else is a means to an  ultimate end.
You seem to be assuming that i know nothing of which i speak - When  making that statement is also narrowing the window for the definition of  Fighting, especially on the Street. If Fights are Fair where you come  from, so be it. People still get as badly hurt.                 "

Now, if you dont start seeing things more clearly, then i will have no need to further waste time here.

But before you try and say that me not wanting to debate this further is not wanting to discuss it because im some kind of coward;
I shall simply say, that i have already clearly stated my views, as have many others here.
If you dont like them, perhaps consider being less arguementative. Because im more than willing to debate any opinion. If i wasnt, i wouldnt have partaken in the conversation in the first place.


Id like to here some Other Peoples ideas of this Conversation, since you will likely never see that at no point did i "Assault" you, whilst you were busy "Assaulting" my own Knowledge.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Again did I criticize your first post ? No . Did I respond to your second about me being hit in the head if I hit the guy when he entered my space ? Yes. Simple. Can you move on now?????


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Again did I criticize your first post ? No . Did I respond to your second about me being hit in the head if I hit the guy when he entered my space ? Yes. Simple. Can you move on now?????


I tried to move on. I tried to agree to disagree. You never criticised my first post, but you seemed to go right at criticising me pretty consistently afterwards.
I never said you couldnt hit a guy when he was in your personal space - I said that it may not be the best option.

But in the interests of all concerned, if youd like to move on, so be it. We could have done that at any point whatsoever.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 16, 2011)

In reading the above discourse, strangely I find myself picturing video #2 from the original post.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I was the guy who got knocked out. Then maybe it would stop!lol


----------



## Buka (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake, as an old cop and an even older fighter, I think your attitude might be a factor in your experiences.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol thanks


----------



## oaktree (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Having had been through similar situations myself. I'd like to know how you would deal with this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympLPvKvx_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Or maybe this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVK2Oes4mNE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Jake


The video happen on Miami beach and it looks like in front of a club. I think drinking and ego's played a role in the fight considering most fights that happen at night on the beach are from the clubs and not from those who actually live there.
I avoid going to clubs and being out late at night and I am aware of my surroundings so I avoid quite alot of dangerous encounters.
 My last encounter was when someone tried to steal my bike in front of me(he did not know it was mine hahaha) I politely said "that's a nice bike." He said "yes it is." I then said "You know it is so nice that's why I paided $100.00 for it." He was so surprised at the way I handled the situation that he apologized haha.
 Ice T once said in an interview" The most dangerous people are the one's who really want to be nice and you mess with them and they are pissed, the one who acts tough all the time has issues and they get killed every afternoon." I had to clean it up a little bit 




The second video I have seen sucker punches happen quite often and this goes back to 3 points 1.Don't go where problems and bad people are. 2.Know your surroundings 3. Do not start problems unless you have a way to solve them.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 16, 2011)

The quote from Ice T is correct. It's the guys who are loud and aggressive  who are usually the ones with something to prove and are mentally weak. That was my point about my friend. He would be very calm and that would counter the other guys aggression at least for a moment and just enough to land his shot. In Kung Fu terms, counter hard with soft. He didn't always hit people it was depending on the situation and if the fight was enviable. Is it right or wrong, legal or illegal? I guess that's up to you or the courts to decide. One thing I can say is, it worked and people should be aware of dirty tricks like that and what was shown in the videos. Plus a trick like that may save your life and allow you to live another day. Even if that next day is answering to assault charges.
Jake


----------



## MJS (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Having had been through similar situations myself. I'd like to know how you would deal with this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympLPvKvx_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Or maybe this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVK2Oes4mNE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Jake



Clip #1: Not sure why, given the number of people around, these 2 idiots choose to roll around on the ground, but to each his own I guess.  How would I have dealt with that?  Well, the area looked like it was in a bar/club district, so right there, given the fact that I dont frequent bars/clubs, I probably wouldn't have been in this situation, but if I was, I'd do my best to keep it standing.  Even from the clinch, there's alot that can be done.  In other words, just because you're in that position, doesnt mean you have to turn it into a grappling match.

Clip #2: Looks like there was a group of people yet the guy in the white tank was only focused on the guy in front of him.  What about being aware of your surroundings?

I know, its easy to armchair QB these types of scenarios, but alot of it is common sense.  I'd be willing to bet that in both of these clips, what led up to the fighting was something stupid that probably could've been avoided in the first place.


----------



## MJS (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> How about personal space? When someone enters your space you really should hit them. That was one of many mistakes in video 2. Problem is most people are always looking for a way out. Maybe they are afraid. Maybe they think they might intimidate the other guy into submission. What most people don't realize, is for the attacker the fight is already in progress. He's just waiting for the right time to launch his attack and catch you by surprise
> 
> I had a friend that would catch a lot of people by surprise. If there was a confrontation he would pick out the loudest guy causing the problem. He would act as if he was defusing the situation by putting his arm around the guy and he'd  say something like " it's cool, we don't want to fight, can't we all get along" . Then boom, lights out.
> 
> Jake



My thoughts exactly!  Some will say that you'll be the aggressor and in the wrong if you hit first.  I disagree.  If someone wants to talk, yell, scream, swear, whatever, at me, fine, knock your socks off.  You can do it from a disatance.  But once you start advancing towards me, well, nothing good could possibly come of that. LOL.  Sorry, I'm not waiting for this guy to get so close, that I can smell what he had for lunch.  I'm taking that as an aggressive action.


----------



## MJS (Aug 16, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> And then you would be charged with assault, and his friend would have hit you in the back of the head, as oppose to the front.



1) Be that as it may, I'm not going to wait until this guy a) gets that close to me and b) risk getting hit.  Sorry, I'll take my chances, and pre-empt him with my own strike.  If people think that running around, trying to avoid everything is the way to go, they're crazy.  I'm not interested in playing a game of run around the parking lot while I try to talk my way out.  

As for being hit...yes, anythings possible, but as I said, alot comes down to awareness.


----------



## MJS (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> What was I sayn again? Comply with what? Your tactics don't work with me buddy. I wasn't saying anything . Vids were put on to show reality. Reality is watch out cause someone else just might jump in. Can you comprehend this? Cause it doesn't seem like you can .



If this was in fact 'reality' and not some staged BS, then, IMHO, none of the people depicted in those clips, impressed me in the least!  I saw nothing but a bunch of untrained, no skilled *******s, who're trying to act tough.  Anyone with an ounce of skill and some serious training, IMHO, shouldn't have a problem dealing with these clowns.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

MJS said:


> 1) Be that as it may, I'm not going to wait until this guy a) gets that close to me and b) risk getting hit.  Sorry, I'll take my chances, and pre-empt him with my own strike.  If people think that running around, trying to avoid everything is the way to go, they're crazy.  I'm not interested in playing a game of run around the parking lot while I try to talk my way out.
> 
> As for being hit...yes, anythings possible, but as I said, alot comes down to awareness.


Thats kind of my point - My idealogy is that his Positioning is what was atrocious. If he was better positioned, he could have better pre-emptively attacked him, and been in a better Position to deal with other potential Opponents.
I never said that being charged with assault was a bad thing - What i more meant was that in those exact circumstances, and positions, attacking first would put you at a disadvantage, and then when the other guy perhaps takes you out, hes the Hero who saved his mate from some guy picking fights. The Winner tells the Tale, and the Police listen to the Losers. Then the Courts sort it out.


----------



## MJS (Aug 16, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Thats kind of my point - My idealogy is that his Positioning is what was atrocious. If he was better positioned, he could have better pre-emptively attacked him, and been in a better Position to deal with other potential Opponents.
> I never said that being charged with assault was a bad thing - What i more meant was that in those exact circumstances, and positions, attacking first would put you at a disadvantage, and then when the other guy perhaps takes you out, hes the Hero who saved his mate from some guy picking fights. The Winner tells the Tale, and the Police listen to the Losers. Then the Courts sort it out.



Ok, I may've misread your post.   Just to clarify, I assume we're talking about the 2nd clip.  I took the guy in the white tank to be the aggressor.  It seemed to me, and I may be wrong, but the others that were around, were either just bystanders watching or friends of the other guy.  With the way the guy in the tank was walking and holding his hands, I'm shocked that other guy didn't lay him out.  LOL.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

MJS said:


> Ok, I may've misread your post.   Just to clarify, I assume we're talking about the 2nd clip.  I took the guy in the white tank to be the aggressor.  It seemed to me, and I may be wrong, but the others that were around, were either just bystanders watching or friends of the other guy.  With the way the guy in the tank was walking and holding his hands, I'm shocked that other guy didn't lay him out.  LOL.


It wouldnt matter either way - It seems to me that White Top was provoked, but either way; If the other guy was a bystander, which i doubt, since bystanders down usually punch someone out because they were shouting, he could have taken out either one, and they wouldve been none the wiser. And if he was 'helping', then whichever one attacked, he would have struck to end the conflict.
Whichever side he was on, it would have played out the same way.
Assuming the other guy is the defender, he was still poorly positioned to deal with the situation himself.
So, assuming the other person who came in was preemptively ending the situation, he also handled it poorly. What if the guy saw him, and did something? What if he had friends of his own? What if he had a weapon? There are variables, certainly.

But then, i doubt any fight wouldve actually taken place. The guy in the White Top was aggressive, but more in an assertive than hostile way. And the other Gent wasnt exactly being passive. And seemed to welcome without hesitation when his friend came out of nowere and punched the guy out, implying that they may not be the most upstanding citizens.

Like Video 1, not enough information; But still terrible examples of 'Fighting' 
And ultimately, the group attacked him, and seemed to be sorrounding him. Adding to the concept of "Perhaps not the most Upstanding Citizens". But then, he probably wasnt either.


----------



## Domino (Aug 19, 2011)

All they prove to me is it can happen to anyone at any time, be alert.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sometimes it doesn't go all that well for the attackers.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUcY4pWNqg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's a nice display of old man strength... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dusveYAHsZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 19, 2011)

Actually this Is way more impressive.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLQ3Uz4ALb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> It wouldnt matter either way - It seems to me that White Top was provoked, but either way; If the other guy was a bystander, which i doubt, since bystanders down usually punch someone out because they were shouting, he could have taken out either one, and they wouldve been none the wiser. And if he was 'helping', then whichever one attacked, he would have struck to end the conflict.
> Whichever side he was on, it would have played out the same way.
> Assuming the other guy is the defender, he was still poorly positioned to deal with the situation himself.
> So, assuming the other person who came in was preemptively ending the situation, he also handled it poorly. What if the guy saw him, and did something? What if he had friends of his own? What if he had a weapon? There are variables, certainly.
> ...



I view it as the guy in the white tank being the aggressor, but I may be wrong.  I'd say the guy that hit the one in the white shirt, was a friend of the other guy.  Either way, no doubt this 'fight' was over some stupid ****, that probably could've easily been avoided.  And you're right, none of them are probably upstanding citizens. LOL.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 21, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Sometimes it doesn't go all that well for the attackers.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUcY4pWNqg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Here's a nice display of old man strength... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dusveYAHsZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



To Video 1; Well played by the Defender.

To Video 2; Way to take out Five Guys who politely stand there doing nothing.


----------

